# bEaT iT, jUsT bEaT it



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


A '66 Bel Air w/ 250 straight 6. I bought it as a non-running car a year before I was eligible for a learner's permit and tore down the engine, originally to replace the rings (it burned an amazing amount of oil). However, the '73-74 energy crisis happened and I wound up experimenting a bit with alternative fuels . I ran it for a month or so on paint thinner (about half the price of gas at the time). It didn't last too long from all that abuse, so I moved up to a '65 Impala station wagon (327 V-8). After that was a '66 Charger, but I got tired of spending more time under the hood than driving, so I bought my first new car, a '79 Toyota Corolla. $4679 w/ monthly payments of $123.39, if I remember right.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ever since 1971, I always wanted one of these...

I finally got one in 1986.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I loved that car. Lots of things happened in that car...
> 
> :str8pimpi
> 
> :yumyum: *


The first time you ordered drive-through? :angel2:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


I learned to drive in my first vehicle that I got just before turning 16. A 98 Mazda B2500 5spd


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Jon Shafer 
What'd you all learn to drive in?? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is my story:

Learning to drive car ... Datsun 210 (auto) in 1986

Learning to drive "manual" car ... Hyundai in 1987 at a summer job in Austin, TX.

Learning to drive "manual" well car ... 1989 Honda CRX si--I bought it in 1992 and am still driving it.  At least until I eventually get my ZHP in October via ED. :thumbup: 

I'm not sure if I should sell my CRX as I've developed such a strong affinity with it.

Ken


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I learned to drive in my cousin's Fiat Ritmo when I was 13... in Lebanon while on summer vacation!  :angel:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Sssh I "learned" to drive on my Dad's old 1962 Volvo 122s, 4 on the floor, twin SU's:thumbup: Of course he did not know about that:angel: He never drove an auto until his current car which he bought in 1995, he was 68 then.:drive:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I first learned to drive in my dad's old '79 Olds Cutlass Cruiser Wagon with big ol' helper springs in the back.... how's THAT for a shaggin waggin?  :rofl: :bigpimp:

First learned stick when I was 15 on one of my dad's friend's old Mazda 626 (early 80s model I think) or something or the sort. 

Had to relearn stick (almost completely) when I picked up my new Integra in '97.

Had to relearn stick (sort of) again when I got my 330Ci due to the weird DBW behavior and high and vague feeling clutch pedal.  :rofl:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

I learned on moms 70 Volvo 145 stick(Vexed;nice short shift levers on the old Volvos weren't they).Dads 67 Sunbeam(Hillman) Minx stick commuter beater and his MB 280 sl auto(rarely).


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


1976 Mercury Capri - manual box


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *84 Buick Century for me (it was 1991 when I got my learner's permit). *


1991  I was 4 years removed from college by then, youngster 



> _Originally posted by Nate_
> *Primarily, an '84 533i*


 You have had it rough huh Nate :yawn:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


Looks like a nice car Jon. How many miles?

1965 Mustang 2+2
1965 Cadillac Convertible
1967 Lincoln Continental

Learned to drive stick on a 1956 Mercedes 220S convertible, stick on the column.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

John,

What a Dad! So this makes two cars purchased in less than 2 months for you? :thumbup:

My First car was 1980 Plymouth Volare, but I learned to drive on a 1988 Chevy Beretta.

First manual car was a 1981 Toyota Corolla.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Very kewl Jon--congrats.

(Personally, I would've liked to have seen some pix of your twins with their SAGs 'receiving the keys' in the Circle of Doom).

This is some kinda' bar/bat mitzvah present. And to think that all I got were a coupla' lousy pen and pencil sets.



'70 Olds Cutlass (auto)
'77 Toyota Celica GT (stick)
'73 Datsun 240Z (stick)
'87 Toyota Supra (stick)
'97 Acura Integra GSR (world's best snick-snick)
'01 330i (long-throw)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *
> 
> You have had it rough huh Nate :yawn: *


How do you like my Volvo?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't know about trading that in for a Fiesta :yikes: 

I grew up on a dirt bike so a manual tranny was never any problem....my first car was a hand-me-down '83 Honda Accord 5 speed.


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

learned to drive - 1978 Buick Regal
learned stick - 1986 Toyota Celica


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

1974 Volvo 144 (in yellow w/ brown cloth interior).


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *I first learned to drive in my dad's old '79 Olds Cutlass Cruiser Wagon with big ol' helper springs in the back.... how's THAT for a shaggin waggin?  :rofl: :bigpimp:*


Sounds familiar...I learned on the family's '79 Olds Custom Cruiser SW (tan w/wood panelling). Learned to drive stick on my dad's '84 Audi 5000S. That was one sweet ride. :bigpimp:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't learn how to drive until I was *21!* I was scared :yikes: , and since I lived in Philadelphia at the time, I used the beloved Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority (oh, you haven't *lived* until you've stood in 22 inches of snow waiting an hour for a SEPTA bus!  )

I got so tired of being late for work that I vowed to learn how to drive - there was * no way* I'd let my parents teach me (let's just say there's a reason I live 3,000 miles away from them), so I enrolled in a driving school and learned on a Cutlass Supreme - this was 1979.

Later, in 1985, I learned how to drive a manual in a Toyota Tercel SR5 Wagon that my mother-in-law gave us.

Yes, Jon, I'm feeling you about the twins - my firstborn (almost 16) is coveting his mother's BMW because "it's easier to shift than the 1996 Camry :wahwah: " Okay, I did let him try it a few times in the church parking lot, but if he wants to drive a car, it'll be the Camry!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

First car I learned how to drive in was a 740iL

The first manual car I drove was an E36 convertible.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *I didn't learn how to drive until I was 21!*


I got my license when I was 25...

Chicago - you can get to more stuff than you ever need to keep you employed and entertained via public transit, rollerblades, bike.

Philly - there's nothing to go to anyway, , and a bike got me to lab.

Bay Area - terrific public transit, and a very bike-able area.

Seattle - public transit sucks. Got a car.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Learned to drive: 1976 Datsun 710. (4 speed manual)

My first car: 1979 Trans Am (automatic)
My first stick car: 1987 Dodge Daytona

SteveH


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

** Old Phart Alert***
Learned on: 64 1/2 Mustang Coupe (3 spd stick)
First car: 67 VW Bug
Never owned/intend to own: Automatic

(Had an 80 Ford Fiesta... great snow car, needed a 5th gear .. or was it 4th ?? )


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elfhearse said:


> *First car: 67 VW Bug
> *


:banana: I love bugs! Er, the originals.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


'80 or '81 Toyota Tercel hatchback manual - didn't have power steering and the gears were plastic!


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Learned to drive in a 72 Ford Torino. Taught me the meaning of MASSIVE understeer.

Got my license on my 16th birthday.

Learned to drive a stick a few months later on my Dad's 58 Ford F250 pickup - 4 speed, non-synchro granny gear first. No power steering, heater, radio, brakes, etc. After that, all the other cars seemed easy.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Learned in a '84 Caddy Cimmarron! Damn that beast was sweet!  Best car Caddillac ever made. :bigpimp: I learned how to drive the automatic in that one. For my stickshift beater car, go see my sig!


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *One important aspect of this deal was that the car
> had to have a stick-shift gearbox...
> 
> They're too young to know what that really means...
> ...


Just make sure your kids aren't on a hill in West Hartford, Connecticut (Farmington Avenue) at a light - when the light changed, I couldn't get the car out of first! :bawling: Soon a line of traffic piled up behind me and the honking started.

Finally, a guy driving an oil truck took pity on me and moved the car around the corner. After I stopped crying, I *vowed* I would learn how to drive a stickshift car (1985 Toyota Tercel SR5 Wagon). I went to the Stafford Springs High School parking lot that night and vowed not to leave the lot until I could easily shift out of first. A couple of hours later (and there were some little mounds for practicing on a hill  ) - I had it down, and haven't looked back!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *Just make sure your kids aren't on a hill in West Hartford, Connecticut (Farmington Avenue) at a light - when the light changed, I couldn't get the car out of first! :bawling: Soon a line of traffic piled up behind me and the honking started.
> 
> Finally, a guy driving an oil truck took pity on me and moved the car around the corner. After I stopped crying, I vowed I would learn how to drive a stickshift car (1985 Toyota Tercel SR5 Wagon). I went to the Stafford Springs High School parking lot that night and vowed not to leave the lot until I could easily shift out of first. A couple of hours later (and there were some little mounds for practicing on a hill  ) - I had it down, and haven't looked back! *


Our previous car was a 93 Subaru Legacy 5 speed and they have a great hill-holder system. With foot on brake, depress clutch then while holding clutch down remove foot from brake - system will handle the brake for you while you give gas and let clutch out.

SteveH


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> *Our previous car was a 93 Subaru Legacy 5 speed and they have a great hill-holder system. With foot on brake, depress clutch then while holding clutch down remove foot from brake - system will handle the brake for you while you give gas and let clutch out.
> 
> SteveH *


I had a Toyota Tacoma 4x4 that had a clutchless start button, I never had to use it but I guessed it was for a hill start or something :dunno:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)




----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


2000 BMW 323i (5 speed, of course!)

:str8pimpi


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *I had a Toyota Tacoma 4x4 that had a clutchless start button, I never had to use it but I guessed it was for a hill start or something :dunno: *


We have that in our Tacoma. It disables the clutch start switch so the car can be started without depressing the clutch (starting it up from outside the car without climbing inside, using an electric starter, etc.)


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

I learned to drive when I was about 8 years old... We had a ranch with an unregistered and barely roadworthy '56 Chevy pickup (automatic). My dad would let uskids drive it around the ranch (dirt rut roads -- max spead was about 10-15 mph). When I was 9 I "graduated" to the '69 Ford pickup (stick, but fortunately had a lenient clutch, so pretty easy to get it going, but I don't remember ever getting it into 2nd after rolling).

My real learning to drive was in a '67 VW Bug... It was my grandparents summer-house car for a while. My grandma ordered me to visit her for a week just after I got my permit. She then spent a couple hours each day with me at the wheel doing it all -- basic level starts & stops, down shifts, hill starts, parallel parking. I've only had one non-stick car (not my choice, but it was part of a too-good-to-pass-up deal on my first car after college).


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *We have that in our Tacoma. It disables the clutch start switch so the car can be started without depressing the clutch (starting it up from outside the car without climbing inside, using an electric starter, etc.) *


That's a feature for 4wd off-roading/climbing rocks-type applications.

The clutch lock was designed for people who put their car in gear when they park; I'm guessing its introduction followed a rash of running-into-garage-wall-type incidents.


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *At least now my 328Ci is for sure safe from driving lessons...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


A 1977 Toyota Celica GT with 5sp transmission. Boy, this really brings back good memories, circa 1985.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

1972 VW Bug (manual, under-powered, but just a lot of fun to drive)!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *We have that in our Tacoma. It disables the clutch start switch so the car can be started without depressing the clutch (starting it up from outside the car without climbing inside, using an electric starter, etc.) *


That's the only things I used it for was to start the truck without having to get in and press the clutch. I wish more cars had it


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

I learned to drive in my dad's red chevy pickup, '67, I think. It had the 3 speed on the steering column. 

First car was a '63 Ford Falcon. It was automatic, with a 200 cid straight 6. It's top speed was about 72 MPH, and it stayed there a lot of the time


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


I first learned how to drive when i was 15 in my Dads 1989 BMW 735i. that car was :str8pimpi

I got my FIRST car when i was 17, a 1992 BMW 318i awesome reliability!


----------



## 4WDrift (Dec 14, 2002)

1970 VW Bug, the 2nd best year next to '71, before the emissions crap. Rebuilt the motor @ 150k mi., kept it another 6 years. It was used to teach my 2 female cousins manual trannys.


----------



## GJM325i (May 28, 2003)

Good dead Dad. Enjoy in the interim!:bigpimp: 
Me, I learned in a 1976 Camaro Z28 Auto trans.
learned stick in the US Army Military Police school!


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *My son already has some stickers that he wants to put on it.
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> ...


If you let your kids rice the car, you realize that we won't let you hear the end of it, right?



> What'd you all learn to drive in??


'83 New Yorker. :eeps: White with red leather. It had serriously boosted power steering and the "computer" that would talk to you. "Your door is ajar."


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *My son already has some stickers that he wants to put on it.
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> ...


Whatever you do... make sure he does not ever put Armour All or anything like it on the tire tread to make it look "shiny".


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I bought an 83 Jeep CJ-7 when I was 14. Those were the early days of Maddux Bros. Entrepreneurship Ltd.  Spent 2 years working on it before I could drive it. Will try to find pics at some point. She was badass.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What'd you all learn to drive in?? *


1970 Ford Torino.

I learned to drive a manual on an ex-Military 1950's vintage Deuce and a Half while on a volunteer fire department in college (late 1970's). It had a 1,000 gallon tank on the bed & it was used as a water tanker.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

1st car - 1982 Cutlass Supreme, 4 door baby blue beauty! Paid $1000 cash on my 16th birthday in 1991! I quickly renamed it to the GUTLESS CUTLASS!

Bought my first manual in 1995 - 1989 Chevy Beretta! Didn't know how to drive it, knew the concept, and made it home just fine - thankfully no hills!

1982 Cutlass Supreme
1989 Plymouth Sundance Turbo
1988 Chrysler Lebaron
1989 Chevy Beretta
1991 Toyota Camry
1993 Saturn SL2
2001 BMW 325xi
2001 BMW 330ci

Took me a bit to remember back to those glory days!


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

Learned how to drive in: 1992 325ia, God I miss that car, but we traded it in for my mom's E39 540ia so it wasn't that bad.

Learned how to drive stick in: 1993 Toyota Pickup. Rock solid machine, still have it to this day it has 165,000 miles and is on its ORIGINAL CLUTCH, this is after having two teenagers learn how to start uphill the hard way.

Learned how to drive stick well: 1995 M3, God rest her soul.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Whatever you do... make sure he does not ever put Armour All or anything like it on the tire tread to make it look "shiny". *


 Jet Fockin' black dude!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

robg said:


> * Jet Fockin' black dude! *


 :bustingup

I can never get enough of that phrase and that story. Cracks me up every time.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *:bustingup
> 
> I can never get enough of that phrase and that story. Cracks me up every time. *


Me too. It really should be getting old by now-- but it still cracks me up.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Awesome catch John,

You know while you're waiting for the boys to age enough to learn how to drive you could always take it through that back road you, Mark, Tim and I made the "Midnight Run" on the night before Bimmerfest.  :thumbup:


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

I learned to drive in my parents' '81 Mustang. Great memories of that car...


----------

